# Homestead land for sale, Southern Ohio



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

6 +/_ acres for sale in rural southern Ohio (Adams county). Live the rural life without being isolated. 45 minutes from Cincinnati, 15 minutes from Walmart, Kroger, TSC, etc., 10 minutes from 4 lane highway 32 and the new hospital complex. slightly rolling land is mostly cleared with a few scattered thickets of hardwoods. A natural spring could be developed into a pond. Electricity, high speed internet, phone and county water are at the road. Road is county maintained. Lots of deer wander the property. We have moved to Maine and no longer need this parcel. The address is 586 Narrow Gauge Rd., Winchester Ohio, if you want to google it. Property is zoned residential/agricultural and livestock is welcome! We are only asking $17,000.00 for this 6 acre lot, which is what we currently owe. No, we cannot do a land contract, I'm sorry.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

That area is incredible. I am in NE Ohio and would move in a heartbeat if it were possible.


----------



## The girl loves flowers (Mar 27, 2017)

thequeensblessing said:


> 6 +/_ acres for sale in rural southern Ohio (Adams county). Live the rural life without being isolated. 45 minutes from Cincinnati, 15 minutes from Walmart, Kroger, TSC, etc., 10 minutes from 4 lane highway 32 and the new hospital complex. slightly rolling land is mostly cleared with a few scattered thickets of hardwoods. A natural spring could be developed into a pond. Electricity, high speed internet, phone and county water are at the road. Road is county maintained. Lots of deer wander the property. We have moved to Maine and no longer need this parcel. The address is 586 Narrow Gauge Rd., Winchester Ohio, if you want to google it. Property is zoned residential/agricultural and livestock is welcome! We are only asking $17,000.00 for this 6 acre lot, which is what we currently owe. No, we cannot do a land contract, I'm sorry.


I would love to get more info and any more photos? Restrictions? 

Thanks,
Tammy


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Being in Maine now, I don't have a lot of photos of it. You can look at it on google if you type in the address. The only real restrictions I'm aware of are size limits on the house (minimum of 900 sq. feet.) There is no true zoning in Adams county, although you would need a building permit to build (which for us was about $10.00, involved a rough hand sketch of the proposed house's orientation on the land, and took about 10 minutes to get). As for septic systems (I know, you didn't ask but I'm putting it out there), traditional leaching systems are still allowed.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi. Just out of curiosity, may I ask what you pay for taxes on vacant land like that in Adams County?


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Message sent requesting more detailed information.
Thank you.

Chaz


----------



## Kimi Rose (Oct 29, 2017)

Ok I need help here my husband and I have spent hours and hours on the net looking for land for our homestead. We want to be in Adams Brown Clinton Pike Vinton county however we are coming up empty handed we need land contract. We aren't sure of the laws with kids do we have to have all utilities on it? To make a very long story short we thought we were buying the place we currently live in but the old guys health went downhill and now his children are making us move after three years of turning it into our homestead countless home repairs ect. We have looked at land threw burner and southbound land but again we need some advice here. Can we get just land put a cabin on it threw winter and then build or bring a double wide in? What about septic? We found a completely primitive place with cabin and outhouse. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

This land has been sold. We can answer Kimi Rose's questions though.


----------



## Kimi Rose (Oct 29, 2017)

Please we finally pinned down the old guy we have been renting/buying from and he wants more money which I am terrified to do we simply want to be able to have a piece of land that ours my husband and i are in our early thirties and have the mindset of we are going to own our homestead


----------

